# HGVC Changes it's Referral program



## OnMedic (Mar 29, 2007)

I talked to a referral agent yesterday while chasing credit for my referrals. It has gotten really bad over the last year trying to get credit for those you refer for a tour.

Regardless, she indicated that they have changed the referral program, effective around Feb 21st or so. She has communicated that there is no longer the Hhonors Pts or MF Credit for the booking and the tour. She states you will now only get rewarded with HGVC Bonus Club Points when the referred person purchases!

Also, I was told that they have taken many states/provinces off the eligable list for the referral program...!?!?

Has anyone else heard this? I see nothing in the 2007 Member Guide. i will try and get a copy of the new program, but the question I have are:

Can bonus pts be used at affiliates?

What is the expiry onthe bonus points?

Can bonus points be used for HHonors reservations?

What is the booking window on bonus points? (Same as club points with home resort advantage?)

if I get the answers first, I will post them here.


----------



## Shamrock (Mar 29, 2007)

OnMedic said:


> Can bonus pts be used at affiliates?
> *Only through RCI*
> 
> What is the expiry onthe bonus points?
> ...



OnMedic, that is my understanding of the bonus points it may
not be 100% correct, I'm sure someone will post if there there
are any corrections


----------



## UWSurfer (Mar 29, 2007)

Interesting that the member website still has the benifits listed as:  

A $100 credit toward your Maintenance Fee or 20,000 Hilton HHonors points
when a qualified referral* reserves their travel dates for a purchased promotional package.

- AND -


An additional $100 credit toward your Maintenance Fee or 20,000 Hilton HHonors points when your referral checks in at an HGVClub Resort for a stay on a promotional package.


----------



## DG001 (Mar 29, 2007)

I just got something in the mail explaining this "new improved" system - I will look it up when I get home.

I kind of stopped looking when I saw that you can't get credits towards your MF  ... apparently now its 750 points for every check-in (nothing for bookings).


----------



## OnMedic (Mar 29, 2007)

DG001 said:


> I just got something in the mail explaining this "new improved" system - I will look it up when I get home.
> 
> I kind of stopped looking when I saw that you can't get credits towards your MF  ... apparently now its 750 points for every check-in (nothing for bookings).



DG

If you want to fax it to me, I will get it in my email as a PDF and post it for others to access. What was explained to me is: nothing for booking and nothing for showing up... but 3,500 bonus points when the first referral in a year books; 5,000 bonus points for the second; and 7,000 bonus points for the third.

I will PM you with my fax no.

Cheers,


----------



## hurnik (Mar 29, 2007)

OnMedic said:


> I talked to a referral agent yesterday while chasing credit for my referrals. It has gotten really bad over the last year trying to get credit for those you refer for a tour.
> 
> Regardless, she indicated that they have changed the referral program, effective around Feb 21st or so. She has communicated that there is no longer the Hhonors Pts or MF Credit for the booking and the tour. She states you will now only get rewarded with HGVC Bonus Club Points when the referred person purchases!
> 
> ...



According to the mailing I just got, it sounds like you only get points now if they purchase (which sucks, IMO).  Bonus points used to expire in 1 year I think and you COULD (at least I originally did) convert to HHonors points and then book reward trips directly through Hilton.


----------



## ricoba (Mar 29, 2007)

Why refer people, if all you are going to get is points "_*IF*_" they purchase from the developer?

But if you do decide to refer your friends and family, I guess you don't tell them about TUG, and the value of buying resale.


----------



## Shamrock (Mar 30, 2007)

ricoba said:


> Why refer people, if all you are going to get is points "_*IF*_" they purchase from the developer?
> 
> But if you do decide to refer your friends and family, I guess you don't tell them about TUG, and the value of buying resale.



Now that I know about TUG I will definetly be telling any friends about this site and resale, even if HGVC were still using the old referral system I would still tell friends about resale, at least I know they got the best deal


----------



## DG001 (Mar 31, 2007)

Hi - sorry it took me so long to get the info from the mailer. Forgot to take them into the office, and I can't figure out my home fax machine.

Basics from the mailer, and sorry for the shortcuts:

Due to state regulations, there are two versions of the Friends and Family rewards program that you may participate in.

Earn these rewards when you participate in the F&F rewards program *from your home state:*

When one friend or family member checks in for a Grand Gateway, you'll receive 750 HGV Bonus Points

...second ... 1000 HGV Bonus Points
...third...1250 HGV BP
... fourth ... 1500 HGV BP
...fifth (or more) .... 2000 HGV BP

Earn even greater rewards when you share with us the names and contact information of your friends and family while you are at a Hilton Grand Vacations resort:

When one friend or family member becomes a HGVC member, you'll receive 3400 HGV Bonus Points

... second ... 5000 HGV BP
...third (or more) ... 7500 HGV BP

HGV Bonus Points may be used as follows:

- as a credit towards maintenance fees owed.
- for conversion to HHonors points
- to reserve accomodations during Open Season at HGV resorts.
- for ClubPartner perks
- for hotel reservations

From the fine print:

Max of 12 referrals allowed per year.
Bonus Points cannot be borrowed, or deposited into next year's account. BPs cannot be used to reserve HGV accomodations during the Home Resort Priority Reservation Window or the Club Reservation Window. Credit toward future maintenance fee payments are not permitted. BPs are valid only after six months of ownership interest. Expires 2 years after award date. They do not transfer on sale.

Phew!


----------



## taffy19 (Apr 1, 2007)

I would much rather value my family or friends than to be concerned about a small referral fee, points or maintenance fee reduction or freebies. 

I would tell them that they can buy re-sale so much cheaper, if they were interested in buying at a resort where I own and knew that re-sales existed.  

It is still a very nice perk that you can send your family or friends on a cheap referral package.  I know one of our TUGger friends did  this with us and he knew that we knew about the re-sale market so he did us a favor and you never know if a person may buy anyway as that's up to them.   

The Marriott has done business this way all along and only gives you points if your referrals bought. I can't agree with them more on this policy as at the end, all expenses of doing business, are paid for by the timeshare owners who purchased from the developer. Most people still do at the moment.

If nobody bought from the developer, there would be no more new resorts added ever. The developers take the risk of building at a new location and nobody ever knows exactly how the economic cycle will be in the future either. If the risk is too big, nobody would ever invest a dime in building more resorts, houses, business or shopping centers, etc. This is the reality of the financial markets.

Freebies, are never really free as someone is paying for it. I believe that the HGVC is making a wise decision. JMHO. 

If you want to buy cheap, buy a re-sale and tell your family and friends to do the same or send them on a presentation but don't expect to get paid for it. 

This is a good suggestion if it is a brand new resort at a super location and especially if it is offered at pre-construction prices too. All the major developers have these occasions.

I for one would love to see these resorts on my own but most resorts do not allow it. The Marriott does with updates only and I think they are smart because, if it makes sense, the one partner will get the other partner interested too. 

If a developer has to sell with lots of pressure, then something is wrong with the development. None of the well known chain hotels have to fall into this category as they offer a quality product. JMHO.


----------

